# Sticky  [HOW-TO] Droid Razr - Return to Stock



## razorloves

Performing these steps will return your Verizon Droid Razr back to 100% stock.

It can also be used to get your phone back to working order if it's not booting up.

*DOWNLOADS:*

Motorola USB Drivers - here

RSD Lite 5.7 - here

Stock ROM - here

*INSTRUCTIONS:*

*1.* If you haven't already done so in the past, download and install the motorola usb drivers.
*2.* Download and install RSD Lite.

*NOTE: *In order for RSD Lite to recognize your phone, it has to be in AP Fastboot mode or it can just be booted up like normal. If your phone will not boot up, then power it off and put it into AP Fastboot mode by holding the volume up + down + power. Then select the AP Fastboot option.

*3.* Connect your phone to the computer with a usb cable and open RSD Lite. Make sure RSD Lite recognizes your phone before proceeding.

*WARNING: Be careful not to move your phone around or mess with the usb cable while doing the following steps. You don't want to accidentally disconnect it. That might end up bad.*

*4.* In RSD Lite, select the fastboot zip file you downloaded then press the "Uncompress and Start Flashing" button. RSD Lite will unzip the file and begin flashing.
*5.* Once the flashing is done and your phone is booted up, perform a factory reset to complete the process.

*NOTE:* For those of you that don't have a Windows OS, or just don't like RSD Lite, you can use fastboot commands in terminal to flash the img files that are in the fastboot zip file. If you need help with doing it this way, just let me know and I can provide directions.

*CREDITS:*
Thanks to daywalker04 for leaking the fastboot files.
Thanks to http://sbf.droid-developers.org/ for hosting the files.


----------



## detr0yt

*is this for real? lol*


----------



## razorloves

detr0yt said:


> *is this for real? lol*


lol. yes


----------



## jay-droid65

Awesome!! Now, maybe all the Doomsdayer's can settle down around here lol. Nitro has already tweeted he intends on showing some Razr Love! Bring it on Nitro


----------



## jtclarke88

Finally. Thought they would never get here. But now we shoiuld see some dev support. Can't wait!!!


----------



## ronlsjr

what about us that took the ota 6.11.748.XT912 update that was pusht out by motorola will we be able to still use this restore file? this file says its 1GB in size. thats a big file to download.


----------



## -TSON-

Yeah, this takes you back from the OTA.


----------



## ddemlong

awesome!


----------



## loooney2ns

Next up-CM for Razr!!!


----------



## -TSON-

Yeah, CM9 is already kinda working.

*points to @dhacker29*


----------



## ddemlong

I was kinda wondering, if this returns you to 744 and then allows you to accept the update how is that? The bionic would not re allow an update for a stock rom since the radio and kernel were diff from the original .886.... whats different with the razr?


----------



## razorloves

ddemlong said:


> I was kinda wondering, if this returns you to 744 and then allows you to accept the update how is that? The bionic would not re allow an update for a stock rom since the radio and kernel were diff from the original .886.... whats different with the razr?


Flashing this fastboot file takes the phone to 100% original 744. There's no different kernel or anything in this, like there was on bionic.

It allows you to accept and flash the ota update.


----------



## z28nck33

ddemlong said:


> I was kinda wondering, if this returns you to 744 and then allows you to accept the update how is that? The bionic would not re allow an update for a stock rom since the radio and kernel were diff from the original .886.... whats different with the razr?


That's interesting. Why will these fast boot files let you downdrade but the fast boot files on the bionic will not?


----------



## philhyde

Thanks for the instructions! Worked great.


----------



## AceNJ

I hope this means more upcoming ROMs for this bad boy


----------



## Frogman

Cant download it unless I pay for premium membership because its over 1 GB. Any thoughts?


----------



## razorloves

Frogman said:


> Cant download it unless I pay for premium membership because its over 1 GB. Any thoughts?


dont click on megaupload. click on any of the 4 others


----------



## caotungnam

Excuse me, guys









I'm very dummy and amateur with Android. I have one question??? My RAZR is bought in Asia ( Assembled in China) and Im Asian.
System version: 65.1.12.XT910.PSHAsiaRetail.en.03

And Can I use this flashboot file ????

Thanks in advance, guys!!!! Glad to be a member [email protected]@@


----------



## razorloves

caotungnam said:


> Excuse me, guys
> 
> I'm very dummy and amateur with Android. I have one question??? My RAZR is bought in Asia ( Assembled in China) and Im Asian.
> System version: 65.1.12.XT910.PSHAsiaRetail.en.03
> 
> And Can I use this flashboot file ????
> 
> Thanks in advance, guys!!!! Glad to be a member [email protected]@@


No. This is only for Verizon Droid Razr, model xt912.

You need the xt910 version


----------



## gulmiguel

razorloves said:


> Flashing this file will return your Verizon Droid Razr back to 100% stock with android version *2.3.5* and blur version *6.11.744*.
> 
> It can also be used to get your phone back to working order if it's not booting up.
> 
> *DOWNLOADS:*
> 
> Motorola USB Drivers - here
> RSD Lite 5.6 - here
> Fastboot zip file - here / MD5: 8a59103becbecf22cc77371196e395d8
> 
> If the fastboot file link above is broken, use this one here.
> 
> *INSTRUCTIONS:*
> 
> *1.* If you haven't already done so in the past, download and install the motorola usb drivers.
> *2.* Download and install RSD Lite 5.6.
> 
> *NOTE: *In order for RSD Lite to recognize your phone, it has to be in AP Fastboot mode or it can just be booted up like normal. If your phone will not boot up, then power it off and put it into AP Fastboot mode by holding the volume up + down + power. Then select the AP Fastboot option.
> 
> *3.* Connect your phone to the computer with a usb cable and open RSD Lite. Make sure RSD Lite recognizes your phone before proceeding.
> 
> *WARNING: Be careful not to move your phone around or mess with the usb cable while doing the following steps. You don't want to accidentally disconnect it. That might end up bad.*
> 
> *4.* In RSD Lite, select the fastboot zip file you downloaded then press the "Uncompress and Start Flashing" button. RSD Lite will unzip the file and begin flashing.
> *5.* Once the flashing is done and your phone is booted up, perform a factory reset to complete the process.
> 
> *NOTE:* For those of you that don't have a Windows OS, or just don't like RSD Lite, you can use fastboot commands in terminal to flash the system.img file that is in the fastboot zip file. If you need help with doing it this way, just let me know and I can provide directions.
> 
> *CREDITS:* Thanks to daywalker04 for leaking this fastboot file.


Was testing a new ROM for a friend and it wouldn't get past the boot screen. Thank God for this post because I ultimately had to use RSDLite in order to repair the situation and get my phone back to stock. THANKS guys - y'all are awesome!!!


----------



## Trooper

RSD Lite it not working as it should. I know because I was running the RazrX 1.1 ROM and had some issues so wanted to sbf and start frest. However, in the user space apps I do not have my full 3 GB back. (Yes I know its normally not that much space but for me after all apps are installed I normally have about 2.73gb free left for apps).

Ok now that said, after using this file and RSD lite I am down to 2.3g free. Also when I ran this file, it did NOT take me fully back to stock. I was on .744 but all of my apps walls etc were still in tact. Did a factory reset and it still did not get all my space back. How can I rectify this? Or can instructions be provided for the fastboot method.

Thanks!


----------



## razorloves

Trooper said:


> RSD Lite it not working as it should. I know because I was running the RazrX 1.1 ROM and had some issues so wanted to sbf and start frest. However, in the user space apps I do not have my full 3 GB back. (Yes I know its normally not that much space but for me after all apps are installed I normally have about 2.73gb free left for apps).
> 
> Ok now that said, after using this file and RSD lite I am down to 2.3g free. Also when I ran this file, it did NOT take me fully back to stock. I was on .744 but all of my apps walls etc were still in tact. Did a factory reset and it still did not get all my space back. How can I rectify this? Or can instructions be provided for the fastboot method.
> 
> Thanks!


You skipped step 5


----------



## Trooper

razorloves said:


> You skipped step 5


Nah I did that man. That's why Im confused.


----------



## razorloves

Trooper said:


> Nah I did that man. That's why Im confused.


Are they apps you installed to sdcard? Or are they apps that are auto restoring after your initial login after the reset?


----------



## darionlear

this SAVED my tushy today. lol, i tried booting the "1%" bionic battery mod... it bricked my razr.... i'm back now because of this thread.... *NOTE* DO NOT FLASH THE 1% BIONIC MOD TO YOUR RAZR!!!! LOL


----------



## simon_lefisch

has anybody tried these files on the Razr Maxx yet?


----------



## GCE1701D

simon_lefisch said:


> has anybody tried these files on the Razr Maxx yet?


they should work fine, as the RAZR MAXX is basically the RAZR with a bigger battery


----------



## smacinskyjr

why wont rsdlite recognise my razr? I installed the drivers put in ap fastboot started rsdlite and it doesnt show up my phone.


----------



## Mystery252

went to RSD back to stock on my Razr Maxx and I'm stuck in a bootloop.


----------



## razorloves

Mystery252 said:


> went to RSD back to stock on my Razr Maxx and I'm stuck in a bootloop.


Try factory reset?


----------



## dyingjedi

dude how did your razr maxx come out? holding my breath for you! sheeze! I spent $900 cash for mine don't dare! i flashed my droid razr maxx to cricket and love it! just dont want to screw this phone up! i want really badly to get rid of the blur! thanks for your efforts dude hi5!


----------



## spollock

I have a new Razr Maxx. After rooting and loading Bootstrap Recovery I noticed that the Compass Sensor was not functioning. So going back to stock to wait for replacement to arrive... In doing so I found the following steps need to be added for the Razr Maxx... I tried the steps as listed in the OP but the update failed each time during installation.

This worked for me... hope it helps someone else as well.

fastboot flash preinstall preinstall.img
fastboot flash system system.img
fastboot flash boot boot.img
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
fastboot erase cache
fastboot erase userdata
fastboot reboot

On reboot... Went to "Settings" - "About Phone" - "System Updates"
Pulled down and installed first of TWO updates.
rebooted
On Reboot, went back to "Settings" - "About Phone" - "System Updates"
Pulled down the .173 update and installed.
Rebooted
Now back to stock with latest update.

Thanks for all you guys do!


----------



## biglittleman32

Hey all....I tried this and got this error message

Failed flashing process. Failed flashing process. Unknown fastboot command. (oem); phone connected

Anyone knows what that means and how to fix it? I'm using a razr maxx

Any help is appreciated....thanks


----------



## sammyd253

Running 6.12.173.XT912.Verizon.en.US on a Razr Maxx. I used the most recent root script from Dan Rosenberg and my phone is now rooted. I figure that I will have to unroot before the next OTA (ICS, hopefully). If I restore my phone using one of the fastboot files above, will that successfully remove the root and allow me to install the latest OTA at that point?


----------



## razorloves

sammyd253 said:


> Running 6.12.173.XT912.Verizon.en.US on a Razr Maxx. I used the most recent root script from Dan Rosenberg and my phone is now rooted. I figure that I will have to unroot before the next OTA (ICS, hopefully). If I restore my phone using one of the fastboot files above, will that successfully remove the root and allow me to install the latest OTA at that point?


might not have to unroot to take ota update, but if you do, you could just use one of the unroot tools. or just use the 6.12.173 fastboot file in the OP to restore your phone to stock.


----------



## johnnykilo

biglittleman32 said:


> Hey all....I tried this and got this error message
> 
> Failed flashing process. Failed flashing process. Unknown fastboot command. (oem); phone connected
> 
> Anyone knows what that means and how to fix it? I'm using a razr maxx
> 
> Any help is appreciated....thanks


I'm having the same issue. I was able to download and flash the first two 2.3.5 images and I get stuck in a boot loop each time. I tried flashing the 2.3.6. image on my Razr Maxx and I am getting the same error.

I'm running RSD Lite 5.6 on a Windows 7 64 bit machine. RSD Lite recognizes my Maxx, starts the Uncompress and Flash process and fails around step 12.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jdenman03

johnnykilo said:


> I'm having the same issue. I was able to download and flash the first two 2.3.5 images and I get stuck in a boot loop each time. I tried flashing the 2.3.6. image on my Razr Maxx and I am getting the same error.
> 
> I'm running RSD Lite 5.6 on a Windows 7 64 bit machine. RSD Lite recognizes my Maxx, starts the Uncompress and Flash process and fails around step 12.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Had the same issue as well, so I just flashed the second one and then took the OTA and re-rooted. Hope that helped. Also check this link out. It should work. -----> http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/1107-fix-unknown-fastboot-command-oem-phone-connected/ <---------


----------



## johnnykilo

jdenman03 said:


> Had the same issue as well, so I just flashed the second one and then took the OTA and re-rooted. Hope that helped. Also check this link out. It should work. -----> http://www.droidrzr....hone-connected/ <---------


LIKE A CHARM!!! thanks much


----------



## Chief_Airborne

razorloves said:


> Flashing this file will return your Verizon Droid Razr back to 100% stock.
> 
> It can also be used to get your phone back to working order if it's not booting up.
> 
> *DOWNLOADS:*
> 
> Motorola USB Drivers - here
> RSD Lite 5.6 - here
> 
> Fastboot zip files to choose from:
> 
> Gingerbread 2.3.5
> Blur_Version.6.11.744.XT912.Verizon.en.US
> VRZ_XT912_6.5.1-73_DHD-11_TA-3_1FF_02.xml.zip
> MD5: 8a59103becbecf22cc77371196e395d8
> 
> Gingerbread 2.3.5
> Blur_Version.6.11.748.XT912.Verizon.en.US
> VRZ_XT912_6.5.1-73_DHD-11_M1-2_1FF_01.xml.zip
> MD5: 0C827F14937B9BFC802684764219FB33
> 
> Gingerbread 2.3.6
> Blur_Version.6.12.173.XT912.Verizon.en.US
> VRZ_XT912_6.5.1-167_DHD-14_M2-5_CFC_1FF_01.xml.zip
> MD5: B640B2DCC00C2EF9CFEA8F2C6D5EBF9A
> 
> *INSTRUCTIONS:*
> 
> *1.* If you haven't already done so in the past, download and install the motorola usb drivers.
> *2.* Download and install RSD Lite 5.6.
> 
> *NOTE: *In order for RSD Lite to recognize your phone, it has to be in AP Fastboot mode or it can just be booted up like normal. If your phone will not boot up, then power it off and put it into AP Fastboot mode by holding the volume up + down + power. Then select the AP Fastboot option.
> 
> *3.* Connect your phone to the computer with a usb cable and open RSD Lite. Make sure RSD Lite recognizes your phone before proceeding.
> 
> *WARNING: Be careful not to move your phone around or mess with the usb cable while doing the following steps. You don't want to accidentally disconnect it. That might end up bad.*
> 
> *4.* In RSD Lite, select the fastboot zip file you downloaded then press the "Uncompress and Start Flashing" button. RSD Lite will unzip the file and begin flashing.
> *5.* Once the flashing is done and your phone is booted up, perform a factory reset to complete the process.
> 
> *NOTE:* For those of you that don't have a Windows OS, or just don't like RSD Lite, you can use fastboot commands in terminal to flash the img files that are in the fastboot zip file. If you need help with doing it this way, just let me know and I can provide directions.
> 
> *CREDITS:*
> Thanks to daywalker04 for leaking the fastboot files.
> Thanks to http://sbf.droid-developers.org/ for hosting the files.


To do this method, do you have to be unrooted or does it matter? I'm rooted and it keeps failing.


----------



## nkd

RSD link in the first post is down.


----------



## Chief_Airborne

johnnykilo said:


> LIKE A CHARM!!! thanks much


Yupe...this worked for me perfectly! I'm back up and running. No more deleting files for me...LOL.

Thanks for all the help, guys!

Chief


----------



## Chief_Airborne

jdenman03 said:


> Had the same issue as well, so I just flashed the second one and then took the OTA and re-rooted. Hope that helped. Also check this link out. It should work. -----> http://www.droidrzr....hone-connected/ <---------


Oops...meant to quote this one.


----------



## DigitalDK

What mode is my RAZR MAXX supposed to be in when I connect it to my PC when it's booted up? RSD Lite only recognizes my RAZR when it's in PC Mode?


----------



## Chief_Airborne

What are you trying to do?


----------



## nailbomb3

Just for clarity, .173 is the latest?

I'm getting a CNLR Maxx to replace my Nexus on Thursday.


----------



## thisismalhotra

RSD Lite link in the first post is down. Can someone post a new link or fix that?


----------



## mdcowby

Will this work for the Maxx


----------



## nailbomb3

You bet

Sent from where I sent it from......


----------



## themiz0510

so i downloaded these files and am familiar with RSD lite just one issue my phone says low battery cannot program any ideas?


----------



## razorloves

themiz0510 said:


> so i downloaded these files and am familiar with RSD lite just one issue my phone says low battery cannot program any ideas?


That means the battery is too low. Lol. Charge it up some and then it will work


----------



## jeddy317

I have the Razr, and I previously rooted it and put a cyanogenmod recovery on it. Each time I turn on the phone it starts into recovery, then I have to hit Power to reboot. Probably going to sell the phone, so I want to get it back to stock. I followed your directions, but each time I run it, I get this message:

Failed flashing process. Failed flashing process. Unknown fastboot command. (oem); phone connected

Please advise!


----------



## jl1967

RSD Lite 5.6 link at XDA forum

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1348587


----------



## razorloves

updated first post with newest RSD Lite 5.7


----------



## drleus

Hey guys. I'm somewhat tech savy with rooting and roms so my buddy has asked me to flash his razr from cricket back to Verizon. Will this fastboot file do the trick? If not could anybody point me in the right direction? Googling I could only find info helpful if I was the one who flashed it to cricket in the first time. Any help will be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## razorloves

drleus said:


> Hey guys. I'm somewhat tech savy with rooting and roms so my buddy has asked me to flash his razr from cricket back to Verizon. Will this fastboot file do the trick? If not could anybody point me in the right direction? Googling I could only find info helpful if I was the one who flashed it to cricket in the first time. Any help will be greatly appreciated thanks!


Yea


----------



## gpatmac

razorloves said:


> That means the battery is too low. Lol. Charge it up some and then it will work


Seems like the logical solution, but left charging overnight via usb 2 nights ago - battery low, left charging from wall charger - battery low. It does allow me about a half hour of tinkering; ie. when I try something and I'm attached to usb, I can't get it to do anything unless I move it back to the wall charger in order to get back into AP fastboot via vol +/- and pwr.

My phone is a rooted XT912 RAZR. I can't help myself from tinkering. Installed Safestrap but have a problem that seems to have affected a few others but I can't find where the problem seems widespread enough for someone to discover a solution.

When I boot with Safestrap then press menu, it doesn't proceed past what I'm guessing is the Safestrap boot screen:


If I press the search button for normal boot, it goes to a black screen.

So, like I said, I can put it into AP fasboot mode, but I think RSD lite doesn't recognize it because the battery is too low, even after letting it charge overnight whether connected to computer via usb or connected to outlet via charger.

As an aside, when I have gotten into the menu where I'm offered the "reboot system now", "apply update from sdcard", "wipe data/factory reset", and "wipe cache partition".....is this the factory bootstrap? I saw the warning not to use Safestrap and bootstrap together but didn't know if the bootstrap referred to was oem or an aftermarket installed app (which I knew I'd never deliberately installed.)

After searching my phone as well as possible, I went ahead with Safestrap and have been in troubleshooting/panic room mode ever since.

When I've been able to get into the Android System Recover menu, I went ahead and wiped data & cache, but when I tried to apply update from sdcard, I've tried both the AXIOM_RAZR_B21 as well a SimplexROM 6.14.84. Both failed due to "signature verification failed...installation aborted".

I know I ain't the sharpest tack on the floor but I'm willing to give due diligence to researching my problem. Where am I going wrong? Is my phone still salvageable?

Thanks for your help and for sharing the results of your own tinkering.


----------



## razorloves

gpatmac said:


> Seems like the logical solution, but left charging overnight via usb 2 nights ago - battery low, left charging from wall charger - battery low. It does allow me about a half hour of tinkering; ie. when I try something and I'm attached to usb, I can't get it to do anything unless I move it back to the wall charger in order to get back into AP fastboot via vol +/- and pwr.
> 
> My phone is a rooted XT912 RAZR. I can't help myself from tinkering. Installed Safestrap but have a problem that seems to have affected a few others but I can't find where the problem seems widespread enough for someone to discover a solution.
> 
> When I boot with Safestrap then press menu, it doesn't proceed past what I'm guessing is the Safestrap boot screen:
> 
> 
> If I press the search button for normal boot, it goes to a black screen.
> 
> So, like I said, I can put it into AP fasboot mode, but I think RSD lite doesn't recognize it because the battery is too low, even after letting it charge overnight whether connected to computer via usb or connected to outlet via charger.
> 
> As an aside, when I have gotten into the menu where I'm offered the "reboot system now", "apply update from sdcard", "wipe data/factory reset", and "wipe cache partition".....is this the factory bootstrap? I saw the warning not to use Safestrap and bootstrap together but didn't know if the bootstrap referred to was oem or an aftermarket installed app (which I knew I'd never deliberately installed.)
> 
> After searching my phone as well as possible, I went ahead with Safestrap and have been in troubleshooting/panic room mode ever since.
> 
> When I've been able to get into the Android System Recover menu, I went ahead and wiped data & cache, but when I tried to apply update from sdcard, I've tried both the AXIOM_RAZR_B21 as well a SimplexROM 6.14.84. Both failed due to "signature verification failed...installation aborted".
> 
> I know I ain't the sharpest tack on the floor but I'm willing to give due diligence to researching my problem. Where am I going wrong? Is my phone still salvageable?
> 
> Thanks for your help and for sharing the results of your own tinkering.


you cant charge the battery in those modes. you have to charge it by using someone elses working phone or pull the battery out and use a wall charger.
The other option is to hot wire your phone to a usb cord or make or buy a moto factory cable.


----------



## gpatmac

razorloves said:


> you cant charge the battery in those modes. you have to charge it by using someone elses working phone or pull the battery out and use a wall charger.
> The other option is to hot wire your phone to a usb cord or make or buy a moto factory cable.


Sweet


----------



## duffjr

I have a Razr Maxx and need to clear out my Google account from my phone before selling it. The LCD is cracked, so I can't use the touch screen. Is this my only option? I just don't want to end up with a bricked phone just to erase my main account.


----------



## razorloves

duffjr said:


> I have a Razr Maxx and need to clear out my Google account from my phone before selling it. The LCD is cracked, so I can't use the touch screen. Is this my only option? I just don't want to end up with a bricked phone just to erase my main account.


no.
use the alternate method here http://support.verizonwireless.com/clc/devices/knowledge_base.html?id=49625


----------



## cleancasey

razorloves said:


> Flashing this file will return your Verizon Droid Razr back to 100% stock.
> 
> It can also be used to get your phone back to working order if it's not booting up.
> 
> *DOWNLOADS:*
> 
> Motorola USB Drivers - here
> RSD Lite 5.7 - here
> 
> Fastboot zip files to choose from:
> 
> Gingerbread 2.3.5
> Blur_Version.6.11.744.XT912.Verizon.en.US
> VRZ_XT912_6.5.1-73_DHD-11_TA-3_1FF_02.xml.zip
> MD5: 8a59103becbecf22cc77371196e395d8
> 
> Gingerbread 2.3.5
> Blur_Version.6.11.748.XT912.Verizon.en.US
> VRZ_XT912_6.5.1-73_DHD-11_M1-2_1FF_01.xml.zip
> MD5: 0C827F14937B9BFC802684764219FB33
> 
> Gingerbread 2.3.6
> Blur_Version.6.12.173.XT912.Verizon.en.US
> VRZ_XT912_6.5.1-167_DHD-14_M2-5_CFC_1FF_01.xml.zip
> MD5: B640B2DCC00C2EF9CFEA8F2C6D5EBF9A
> 
> *INSTRUCTIONS:*
> 
> *1.* If you haven't already done so in the past, download and install the motorola usb drivers.
> *2.* Download and install RSD Lite.
> 
> *NOTE: *In order for RSD Lite to recognize your phone, it has to be in AP Fastboot mode or it can just be booted up like normal. If your phone will not boot up, then power it off and put it into AP Fastboot mode by holding the volume up + down + power. Then select the AP Fastboot option.
> 
> *3.* Connect your phone to the computer with a usb cable and open RSD Lite. Make sure RSD Lite recognizes your phone before proceeding.
> 
> *WARNING: Be careful not to move your phone around or mess with the usb cable while doing the following steps. You don't want to accidentally disconnect it. That might end up bad.*
> 
> *4.* In RSD Lite, select the fastboot zip file you downloaded then press the "Uncompress and Start Flashing" button. RSD Lite will unzip the file and begin flashing.
> *5.* Once the flashing is done and your phone is booted up, perform a factory reset to complete the process.
> 
> *NOTE:* For those of you that don't have a Windows OS, or just don't like RSD Lite, you can use fastboot commands in terminal to flash the img files that are in the fastboot zip file. If you need help with doing it this way, just let me know and I can provide directions.
> 
> *CREDITS:*
> Thanks to daywalker04 for leaking the fastboot files.
> Thanks to http://sbf.droid-developers.org/ for hosting the files.


At your downloads it says 5.7 rsdlite.....go further down it says make sure 5.4 is installed....the link provided for 5.7 has a security threat....thank God for Norton...it found it and deleted your file before I could install it....my question is How did this end up on your post...I've always trusted your work and used a lot of it...so now...can you explain? and get rid of that before it ruins someones computer and can you be trusted now?....whose fault is this? I thought I could trust this site but I've had this happen on another's post....this is insane...


----------



## razorloves

dont know what you're talkin about man. no viruses.


----------



## poontab

cleancasey said:


> At your downloads it says 5.7 rsdlite.....go further down it says make sure 5.4 is installed....the link provided for 5.7 has a security threat....thank God for Norton...it found it and deleted your file before I could install it....my question is How did this end up on your post...I've always trusted your work and used a lot of it...so now...can you explain? and get rid of that before it ruins someones computer and can you be trusted now?....whose fault is this? I thought I could trust this site but I've had this happen on another's post....this is insane...


I looked at the file & it's fine. Like most antivirus norton & McAfee are absolutely worthless.


----------



## yarly

Antivirus apps are so worthless at times, they will even give false positives about their own software or system software (like windows). They generally only work against older malware and are useless against 0day stuff.

Only way to really know is to dissamble/decompile.


----------



## cleancasey

razorloves said:


> dont know what you're talkin about man. no viruses.


your welcome to delete my statement....but the link to 5.7 rsdlite when you download that....Norton says it's a threat to my computer and deleted the file before I could take any action....also I downloaded the celseice link or however you spell it....it's in beta...I'm finding it next....it rooted my phone alright but when I got up this morning it had turned itself back on and would not turn off with task manager....so that program had been running through my computer for I don't know how long....I had to uninstall the program and the only way I could find it was by install date....I deleted everything I had on that date and it was finally gone but I don't know which one....so I ask myself again whats going on....go to the 5.7 link download it and scan it and see what you find....my Norton 360 is up to date....I'm not being a jerk or nothing I'm talking about real threats here....I can pull my 360 log and email it to you....and from the program many months ago that had a virus in it....from RootzWiki....I take this stuff serious....I'm handicapped and disabled and can't afford to replace anything....


----------



## jsauder2

Might be good to note in the OP that once you are on ICS you cannot revert back to GB with RSD-lite.

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong there. If I am, I'm not aware of how to do it. I was helping a co-worker who bricked his RAZR and couldn't figure out why the fastboot file kept failing. I only figured it out because I have a Droid X and have been through the same issue. After searching around, it looks like there have been more people that just us that ran into this problem.


----------



## bcblount

Will this work regardless of the root method? The reason I ask is because i used the method found at this link:

http://www.google.com/url?q=http%3A%2F%2Ftheunlockr.com%2F2012%2F06%2F25%2Fhow-to-root-the-motorola-droid-razr-xt910-running-android-4-0-34-0-4%2F&sa=D&sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNHUWN50WwkzoV0LWY3zbaWZf96fvA

I also have the CWM Touch recovery, so I'm not sure if the flash would get rid of that or if I would have to uninstall that.

I have the Droid RAZR on verizon.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## razorloves

bcblount said:


> Will this work regardless of the root method? The reason I ask is because i used the method found at this link:
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?q=http%3A%2F%2Ftheunlockr.com%2F2012%2F06%2F25%2Fhow-to-root-the-motorola-droid-razr-xt910-running-android-4-0-34-0-4%2F&sa=D&sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNHUWN50WwkzoV0LWY3zbaWZf96fvA
> 
> I also have the CWM Touch recovery, so I'm not sure if the flash would get rid of that or if I would have to uninstall that.
> 
> I have the Droid RAZR on verizon.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Yes.
It returns everything to stock


----------



## bcblount

razorloves said:


> Yes.
> It returns everything to stock


Awesome, thank you sir.


----------



## bcblount

One other question- Does the phone have to be "activated" for this to work? I just switched phones and I am using my SIM card on my current phone and I have done a factory restore on the RAZR.


----------



## Verdict

I have a question regarding this, and I hope that it will be relatively easy to answer. Long story short, I need to reflash my phone, and I can only access it from AP Fastboot. But the issue is that I don't have a Droid Razr, but I have a Razr (Non-US version)
So I already found the fastboot files at
http://sbf.droid-dev...spyder/list.php
But I don't know which one to choose. The thing is that I am located in the Netherlands, so that is a NonEFIGSRetail.en.EU in Motorola terms. (It stands for Non English French Italian German Spanish, just in case) and I can't find this one on the list. Could you help me out? Also, does it matter what version I choose? I already tried flashing the phone with files from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1837971 but that resulted in a failure at step 6 of the flashing process in RSD.


----------



## mdcowby

I tried flashing back I got into the AP fastback mode it now says Flash failed) now my issue is I cant get out of the AP fastback mode

where it says Return to normal - First press power key to power down I do that and it wont power down if I let the power button go the phone goes off but when pressing power again it takes me back the the AP fastboot Flash failed again.


----------



## livinitwarrior

Would this happen to work with the new Jelly Bean OTA? every place I've looked said you can't go back you update

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## dunttt

livinitwarrior said:


> Would this happen to work with the new Jelly Bean OTA? every place I've looked said you can't go back you update
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


I've looked every where as well. As of right now theres no going back :-(

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dunderhead

I actually tried this today, and it failed. Guess I have to wait for JB root...

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pj.de.bruin

RSD Lite 5.7 doesn't work anymore on my Razr i, but *RSD Lite 6.4.1* does.

Using fastboot, I found out it is because of the fastboot mode max download size. RSD Lite 6.4.1 solves the problem.
See e.g. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2022118


----------

